# Advice on Nike Slingshot HL irons



## paulwoody (May 16, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Fairly new to the forum. Ive been viewing and reading your comments and i think ive found the place to ask for advice.
I started playing three years ago but last year I didnt play at all. 
   I currently use Top Flite X2 graphite irons and have been playing ok with these. However, my friend let me use his Nike Slingshot HL irons (reg flex). I was amazed by them. I dont know wether its all been in my head but Ive played 3 rounds with them and each round ive took 8-15 shots off my usual score.
   I looked on a website for them and they are being offered for Â£150, thought my luck was in but then I read that they are stiff flex.
   Is it worth me buying these stiff flex irons? Ive been told my swing is pretty fast but im not sure if they will help me at all?
   Would you risk getting them?

Cheers

Paul

(Sorry for the long story!!)


----------



## drawboy (May 16, 2010)

I wouldn't take the risk without first checking out my swingspeed on a launch monitor. Most American golf stores and a lot of ranges have these. If your local AG has one go in and give some clubs a bash then you will know for sure if you can handle a stiff one  
Welcome to the forum by the way, good to have you on board.


----------



## RGDave (May 16, 2010)

Slingshot HL....hmm....pretty good irons, easy to use and quite forgiving.
They might suit you. How fast is a fast swing? Clubhead speed and a fast action/tempo are not necessarily the same thing.
How far do you hit your irons? If your 7 goes over 155-160 yards, you could well be suited to stiff shafts.

I played with stiff irons for a while and went back to regular. The reg's are better suited to me, I get a far better trajectory. I hit my 7 up to 150-155.


----------



## paulwoody (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply drawboy, will i be ok to just go in and ask to use their clubs?(Theres an Amican Golf close to me)

The thought of having to hit sumat with someone actually looking at my swing scares the hell out of me!! hahaha


----------



## paulwoody (May 16, 2010)

Slingshot HL....hmm....pretty good irons, easy to use and quite forgiving.
They might suit you. How fast is a fast swing? Clubhead speed and a fast action/tempo are not necessarily the same thing.
How far do you hit your irons? If your 7 goes over 155-160 yards, you could well be suited to stiff shafts.

I played with stiff irons for a while and went back to regular. The reg's are better suited to me, I get a far better trajectory. I hit my 7 up to 150-155.
		
Click to expand...

I hit the 6 iron approx 175yrds (Ive just got back from the range with that club) what do you think?  

Ahhh i see what you mean about the fast action/tempo. Ive probably made a classic mistake in thinking because my action is fast my clubspeed must also be fast.

I just like the look of the Slingshot HL. I look down and feel confident. The "HL" (High Launch) gimmick also fills me with confidence!


----------



## Region3 (May 16, 2010)

175 with a 6 iron is a good enough smack to justify stiff shafts imo (if that's carry distance?). I was fitted for stiff and I carry my 6i about 170.

If you've got a really smooth swing you can get away with regular, but I'd definitely give the stiff a go in American Golf.


----------



## paulwoody (May 16, 2010)

175 with a 6 iron is a good enough smack to justify stiff shafts imo (if that's carry distance?). I was fitted for stiff and I carry my 6i about 170.

If you've got a really smooth swing you can get away with regular, but I'd definitely give the stiff a go in American Golf.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the advice, American Golf it is...Il let you know tomorrow what they say!


----------



## chris661 (May 16, 2010)

175 with a 6 iron is a good enough smack to justify stiff shafts imo (if that's carry distance?). I was fitted for stiff and I carry my 6i about 170.

If you've got a really smooth swing you can get away with regular, but I'd definitely give the stiff a go in American Golf.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm I just got fitted was hitting the 6 iron around 180 or so and ended up with project x 5.0, a lot more to it then just speed.


----------

